# Feathers



## VisExp (Jan 28, 2009)

This may be a bit off topic, but I made a pen today :biggrin:

The design is my attempt at Eagle's Feathers blank.  The materials are alt. ivory with black wood veneers and aluminum.  I got the alt. ivory from Ed.  The kit is a Jr. Statesmen from the group buy Chris just ran.  My kits arrived today Chris   Thanks very much for all the effort you put into the group buy.

I have some minor issues I still need to resolve, but overall I am fairly happy with the pen.

Your comments/critiques are appreciated.  Thanks for looking.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jan 28, 2009)

That is a very nice effort Keith. But... to make sure that it's A1, send her up to Canada for a first hand look. Don't worry about the cold, I'll keep her 'warm' for you.:wink:


----------



## thewishman (Jan 28, 2009)

Beautiful work, Keith! That is a stunner.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jan 28, 2009)

That is very pretty, I would like to try that sometime.

Nicely done!!


----------



## JWS Penworks (Jan 28, 2009)

VisExp said:


> This may be a bit off topic, but I made a pen today :biggrin:
> 
> The design is my attempt at Eagle's Feathers blank. The materials are alt. ivory with black wood veneers and aluminum. I got the alt. ivory from Ed. The kit is a Jr. Statesmen from the group buy Chris just ran. My kits arrived today Chris  Thanks very much for all the effort you put into the group buy.
> 
> ...


 
HOW DID YOU DO THAT?????? 

Outstanding pen, just absolutely stunning!

John


----------



## Ligget (Jan 28, 2009)

That is a beautiful pen, well done Keith!


----------



## akbar24601 (Jan 28, 2009)

Keith, that is just FREAKIN' fantastic!!!!! Absolutely gorgeous!!!!! Seriously, you make me want to stop making pens!!! Great job!!!


----------



## workinforwood (Jan 28, 2009)

Looks spot on from what I can remember.  It's pretty damn well done!


----------



## PR_Princess (Jan 28, 2009)

VisExp said:


> This may be a bit off topic, but I made a pen today :biggrin:



Who would have thought. A pen on a pen site!! 

WOW..Beautiful Keith!!  Thanks for doing this. Minor issues? Sure does look perfect to me. :worship:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 28, 2009)

Eagle's legacy lives... Thank you.


----------



## CaptG (Jan 28, 2009)

Outstanding job.  The only issue I see with it is it's not mine.  Nicely done.


----------



## sdlewis (Jan 28, 2009)

I think that would be a winner for an alt. ivory contest.  An absolute masterpiece!


----------



## hewunch (Jan 28, 2009)

You are always on topic Keith! Very nice!


----------



## dkarcher (Jan 28, 2009)

SWEET!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jan 28, 2009)

unreal.. !!!


----------



## papaturner (Jan 28, 2009)

Awesome craftsmanship........Beautiful pen.


----------



## mrburls (Jan 28, 2009)

Talk about "EYE-CANDY" Awesome job Keith. That has to be my favorite pen you have posted so far. I really like the color and material combination. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## akbar24601 (Jan 28, 2009)

mrburls said:


> Talk about "EYE-CANDY" Awesome job Keith. That has to be my favorite pen you have posted so far. I really like the color and material combination.
> 
> Keith "mrburls"


AMEN, AMEN, AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:good::musical-note::good::musical-note::good:


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jan 28, 2009)

The man would be proud.  Well done.


----------



## skiprat (Jan 28, 2009)

Yet another stunner.  Beautifully done Keith!!!:wink: 
As Bruce said, Eagle would be proud of you.:biggrin:


----------



## nava1uni (Jan 28, 2009)

Outstanding pen.  It has a wonderful flow to it.


----------



## rdunn12 (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow,that is a featured photo for sure.Stunning,beautiful,awesome.I can see the defect,it is'nt in my pocket.:biggrin: Very nice work.I love it.


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 28, 2009)

That is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## ldb2000 (Jan 28, 2009)

Simply stunning .


----------



## bitshird (Jan 28, 2009)

Keith you have done it again, could you maybe send some of that Florida water up this way That is a seriously gorgeous pen, thanks for showing it, I think I'll go cry now. :crying: see you did it again.


----------



## toolcrazy (Jan 28, 2009)

Gorgeous pen. Looks like you nailed it.


----------



## tim self (Jan 28, 2009)

Now, that is one beautiful pen!  Well done.


----------



## Tanner (Jan 29, 2009)

Looks great Keith!!  You've done an excellent job!!!


----------



## Roy99664 (Jan 29, 2009)

That is one fantastic looking pen. Great job Keith!


----------



## talbot (Jan 29, 2009)

Gorgeous pen Keith and a great combination of materials.
regards, Bill


----------



## Mather323 (Jan 29, 2009)

Great work on your pen, it is stunning.


----------



## el_d (Jan 29, 2009)

SHAA-WEEET


----------



## VisExp (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the kind words


----------



## CSue (Jan 29, 2009)

WOW!

words are inadequate here, Keith.  

What a wonder!


----------



## cnirenberg (Jan 29, 2009)

Keith,
Wow. That's all I can say.  Off the chart. That's the kind of work to aspire to.  Thanks for keeping the fire alive.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 29, 2009)

You've still got it Keith ! Nice work ! :good:


----------



## lwalden (Jan 29, 2009)

That rocks. Excellent pairing of the different materials, plating on the kit, and as always superb craftsmanship.......


----------



## broitblat (Jan 29, 2009)

I don't have any original words to add, but I have to chime in with my own admiration of that great work!

Wow!

  -Barry


----------



## SherryD (Jan 29, 2009)

Let me say this is a real head turner.  Nice job.  Hope to see more like this in the future.


----------

